# success rates for donor eggs



## mustbemad (Nov 14, 2009)

Hi Guys

Considering ICSI with donor eggs and wondered if anyone had experience of this and know how high / low the success rates are with this?


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Hiyyah

Success rates for donor eggs in the UK can be obtained on the HFEA website www.hfea.gov.uk

For treatment abroad the rates are anything between 50 and 70% depending on the clinic. If wishing to consider treatment abroad please have a look at my website as there is loads of info on that and I have helped hundreds of couples have treatment abroad successfully.

Best Wishes,

Ruth


----------



## Dominique (Dec 31, 2009)

Hi,
As Ruth says, the average for clinics abroad is around 60%.  This is for a fresh cycle.  The rate falls down to (on average) 30% for a frozen cycle.  However, these figures are for a positive pregnancy test, which is very different from a live birth.  Clinics which quote success rates close 90 or 95% usually mean after 3 or 4 fresh cycles (if you read the small print).  
I’ve done a lot of on-line research into this recently, so you can pm me if you like.  This website, as you probably already noticed, is a wealth of information!
Dominique


----------

